# Ip adresse auslesen und anzeigen



## Imod (7. September 2007)

Hey,

Ich bräuchte dringend eure hilfe,
Ich möchte gern das mein Programm mir meine Ip adresse anzeigt.

1. Kann man die Ip adresse von Ipconfig auslesen? wenja wie?

2. Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?


Wichtig:

- Ich benutze Dev C++
- Bin noch ziemlich neu im Programiern (Lerne aus einem  Buch )
- Ich hab leider nichts passendes im Google gefunden 
 ( liget aber wahrscheinlich an mir weil mir das nicht liegt).


Mfg Domi


----------



## RS9999 (8. September 2007)

GetAdaptersInfo sollte Dein Freund sein.


----------



## Imod (8. September 2007)

thx mal schaun ob ichs hinbekomm ^^


----------



## Imod (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
Nach langen versuchen hab ich es immer noch nicht hinbekommen.

Wäre dankbar um Hilfe oder einen Code.

Mfg Domi


----------



## umx3511 (31. Oktober 2007)

so hab ich das ganze gelöst 
vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter ! 

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>

int main()
{
system("color 0A");    
system ("ipconfig/all");
printf("\n\n");
system ("Pause");

}
```


----------



## Imod (1. November 2007)

hammer geil thx


----------

